# [OT] Cerco una guida sulle reti/porte e loro funzionamento

## -YoShi-

Come da titolo sono alla ricerca di informazioni su come funzionano le reti, gli IP (magari anche IPV6) e cosa sono le porte di comunicazione.

Mi va bene qualsiasi cosa, purchè sia chiara, facile da leggere e soprattutto da capire  :Smile:  lo so c'ho molte pretese..

----------

## CarloJekko

io ho studiato reti dal tanembaun e dal pattavina... Il Tanembaun è semplicissimo... ma costa un botto 

ps. la versione di quest'anno ha molte cose in più di quella dell'anno scorso... come quella dell'anno prossimo sarà ancora più aggiornata   :Laughing: 

p.p.s mai provato wikipedia... la sezione di reti è ben fatta (Il routing Distance Vector lo stò curando io   :Smile:   ) http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distance_Vector

----------

## -YoShi-

Ok dopo le feste provo in biblioteca a vedere se ce l'hanno. Esattamente come si chiamano?ù

Sinceramente la wiki non l'avevo neanche considerata  :Smile:   mi sa che ci faccio un salto  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Il mio consiglio è studiare dagli appunti di cisco disponibili online.

----------

## Nuitari

anchio nel corso di telecomunicazioni ho studiato il tanembaun...e' molto semplice affronta gli argomenti in modo discorsivo ma non senza andare nel dettaglio delle cose

e' vero che costa un botto lo puoi prendere in biblioteca e leggerlo (io l'ho fotocopiato tutto ma non dirlo a nessuno ghghgh)

il nome esatto e': Reti di calcolatori, Andre Tanenbaum, quarta edizione ed Prentice Hall (costo 49 euro)

p.s. interessanti questi appunti di cisco...cosa sono esattamente?so che esistono i corsi cisco son quelli di questi corsi?ero intenzionato infatti tra qualche mese a farne uno  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Grassie a tutti - appena riapre ci faccio un salto allora

@Gutter: Saranno in inglese xò no?

----------

## CarloJekko

Bhè vedi... chi si prende tipo una CCNA deve studiare per forza dai libri inglesi... ma ti assicuro che alle volte il libro inglese si capisce molto di più del libro italiano... Ho studiato i crossbar e il time division multiplexing dal pattavina in italiano e dallo  swartz inglese... lo swartz era molto più chiaro....

Byez   :Wink:   !!

----------

## Nuitari

si i libri inglesi per ingegneria o informatica sono i migliori, e spesso le traduzioni non sono fatte bene per nulla. Comunque il libro che ti ho scritto e' in italiano e secondo me la traduzione non e' fatta male (apparte le battute che magari in inglese fan piu ridere ghghgh).

Se pero' vuoi farti una cultura generale senza andare troppo in approfondimento direi che un testo italiano va benissimo.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> si i libri inglesi per ingegneria o informatica sono i migliori, e spesso le traduzioni non sono fatte bene per nulla. Comunque il libro che ti ho scritto e' in italiano e secondo me la traduzione non e' fatta male (apparte le battute che magari in inglese fan piu ridere ghghgh).
> 
> Se pero' vuoi farti una cultura generale senza andare troppo in approfondimento direi che un testo italiano va benissimo.

 

HAHAHA le battute... si le ricordo ma a me mi hanno solo fatto cadere le braccia...

----------

## Nuitari

e' che gli inglesi han un senso dell'umorismo molto strano...apparte che io non ho mai capito perche' in libri di testo universitari (quindi seri) ci scrivono le battute -__-

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> e' che gli inglesi han un senso dell'umorismo molto strano...apparte che io non ho mai capito perche' in libri di testo universitari (quindi seri) ci scrivono le battute -__-

 

scusa...?

----------

## lavish

Ehm ragazzi... se dovete parlare di battute, c'è già questo thread  :Laughing: 

----------

## Nuitari

si scusa lavish, torniamo immediatamente IT

qualcuno conosce altri appunti online o libri?

p.s. se vuoi cancellare i miei due precedenti commenti lavish non c'e' problema  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> p.s. se vuoi cancellare i miei due precedenti commenti lavish non c'e' problema 

 

Ma dai tranquillo  :Wink:  Anche io in fin dei conti ho fatto una battuta   :Laughing: 

Comnque non cancelliamo mai i messaggi postati, se non quando si tratta di spam duplicato (il primo messaggio viene spostato in dubstin, gli altri cancellati)

Ciao!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> qualcuno conosce altri appunti online o libri?

 

ce ne sono a bizzeffe, ma il consiglio di CarloJekko è ancora il migliore:

"Internetworking with TCP/IP" di Andrew S. Tanenbaum, edito da Prentice Hall

è forse il miglior testo su cui puoi imparare.

esiste anche una tradizione italiana, sempre edita da Prentice Hall

fai il brillante e corri a comprarlo. è un ottimo libro e spiega benissimo un sacco di cose.

ti rigiro un consiglio che mi diete un mio docente: se vuoi capire qualcosa sulle reti, e vuoi anche imparare a programmare (o sai già programmare), prova a fare qualche programma di rete in C. la programmazione per socket in C (non altri linguaggi, né C++) ti apre davvero la mente

----------

## Nuitari

Giusto, inserisco altri libri:

A.S. Tanenbaum, Computer Networks, 4th ed., Prentice Hall 

*D. Comer, Internetworking con TCP/IP - Principi, protocolli e architetture, vol. 1, Addison-Wesley 

*W.R. Stevens, Unix Network Programming, Prentice Hall

*SunSoft, Network Interfaces Programmer's Guide 

*RFC 1014, External Data Representation Standard, 1987 

*RFC 1057, RPC: Remote Procedure Call Protocol Specification, 1988 

inoltre per quanto riguarda gestione di socket e reti in C, vi allego il sito di download del corso di reti di calcolatori che ho seguito l'anno scorso, gli appunti sono molto esaurienti e ricchi di esempi su queste applicazioni: 

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L00INTRO.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L01OSIREFMOD.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L02COTS.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L03CLTS.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L04SOCKET.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L04JAVASOCKET.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L05TLI.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L06OSIDISTAPP.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L07ASN1LANG.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L08BER.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L09XDR.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L10RPC.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L11DNS.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L12WEB.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L1XSECURITY.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L1YSECURITY.pdf

http://www.ingce.unibo.it/corsi_studio/2004-05/piano_studi/prog_04-05/reti_calc_l-a/L1YJAVASSL.pdf

e' un corso che tratta dal layer 4 al 7 attraverso la programmazione in linea di massima  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Oltre al tanenbaum mi hanno consigliato "TCP-IP Illustrated" di Stevens [un altro testo storico nel campo]. Poi in uni ci hanno fatto usare "internet and computer networking" James Kurose e Keith Ross che ha dalla sua il fatto che essendo appena uscito [3a edizione] tratta anche di argomenti "recenti" quali wireless, p2p e anche altro. Pecca mostruosa IMVHO è che tratta della programmazione di rete usando Java come linguaggio... Forse nelle precedenti edizioni usavano il C, ma non ho avuto modo di appurarlo. Se l'inglese ti è indigesto, c'è la traduzione in italiano, ma della 2a edizione...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> Giusto, inserisco altri libri:
> 
> A.S. Tanenbaum, Computer Networks, 4th ed., Prentice Hall 
> 
> *D. Comer, Internetworking con TCP/IP - Principi, protocolli e architetture, vol. 1, Addison-Wesley 
> ...

 

le slide sono quasi un copia incolla del libro di andy  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Ehi quanti reply  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti  :Smile:  adesso appena smaltisco l'alcol in corpo e digerisco il panettone mi comincio a buttare nella lettura dei pdf 

Tnx to all  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Gutter: Saranno in inglese xò no?

 

Si sono in inglese, ma a mio avviso vale la pena leggerli.

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> [...] la programmazione per socket in C (non altri linguaggi, né C++) ti apre davvero la mente

 

e aggiungerei ti fa girare le ***e ad elica (all'inzio almeno)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   [...] la programmazione per socket in C (non altri linguaggi, né C++) ti apre davvero la mente 
> 
> e aggiungerei ti fa girare le ***e ad elica (all'inzio almeno)

 

mamma mia... quanto hai ragione...

a me le ha fatte girare così tanto che non si sono ancora fermate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Swanz

Riesumo questo 3d per chiedere a gutter o a chiunque altro dove posso trovare gli appunti cisco sopra citati...

Grassie....

----------

## Luca89

Io aggiungo questo link che mi è piaciuto molto. Spiega come funziona la netmask.

----------

